# funny src.conf option



## wolffnx (May 29, 2020)

only the option name makes me think 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_GOOGLETEST
```
 I'see google and scares me 
the description:


```
Set to neither build nor install GoogleMock library (libgmock,
             -lgmock), GoogleTest library (libgtest, -lgtest), and dependent
             tests.
```

I'never hear about google mock, every day learn something new


----------

